# a pipe forum CONTEST!! design the CS tobacco tin art



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

if you think you're gonna win something.... well....









here be the deal: we are having a pipe tobacco made for us (it's made) by McClellands. we need "tin art".

lets get some creative juices flowing, maybe come up with something very cool that they can pattern it after (since we have to fax them the work - not email).

*50g tin image dimensions are:*
10 1/2 inches long
1 3/4 inches high

there's an area on the back where the product description goes, so if you have a tin, you'll know what i'm talking about. also an area for California, and some other stuff they always put on their tin art - that they'll do. so some small open spaces along the top/bottom/ends is encouraged.

*blend name:*
Silverback Series Select #1

so, go at it. see if you can take either the "angry gorilla" photo from the logo store, chop a pipe in his yapper... maybe lowland louie... it's gotta be clubstogie looking. maybe take the "CLUBSTOGIE" up at the top of the page (by lowland louie in the circle), make the "L" into a stacked billiard or something.

what you win? eh, i don't know. stool sample from my puppy? how about a tin of something from my cellar, and the pride you can have with saying, "i made that". cuz we plan to have more blends made - who knows, it may be roughly the same tin art for each. think of how much pride in your work you'll have then?

i'll try to whip one up to give you an idea... but don't wait for me, let's get crackin. this will only last until this coming weekend, we'll close it saturday night, then vote on it sunday/monday. enter as often as you want.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Fax it? They can't take image-ready art or anything high res? Unless the designs are kept exceedingly simple, recreating whatever someone makes may not turn out too well.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

croatan said:


> Fax it? They can't take image-ready art or anything high res? Unless the designs are kept exceedingly simple, recreating whatever someone makes may not turn out too well.


i know, i know. mike's wife uses a Mac  and it's not connected to the net... so... this is what we gotta do. i kept saying, "can't you tell me the file type, file size, images sizes?" so, she gave me dimensions in inches.
:hn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

They are right downtown at 17th and Baltimore ... Can we just mail or deliver art slicks ? .... surely she can scan them into her Mac ( ? ) May come across much better than faxing them.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'll leave how we send it to them to the person dealing with them. if it comes to walking down and handing them some prints, that's cool. she'll still need to get online and get the graphics (i feel), or we'll end up with fuggin "Grape Ape" as lowland louie. 

anyway, let's just deal with what we got, have some fun with it, etc.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

no gorilla please.
How about Greg's avatar? LOL!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

IHT said:


> i know, i know. mike's wife uses a Mac  and it's not connected to the net... so... this is what we gotta do. i kept saying, "can't you tell me the file type, file size, images sizes?" so, she gave me dimensions in inches.
> :hn


If the only problem is that her Mac isn't connected to the net it seems like the best way to get a nice graphic to her would be to just burn the images to a CD and send 'em over. :2


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Bruce said:


> no gorilla please.
> How about Greg's avatar? LOL!


Wouldn't look right without red & green, blinking LEDs.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> If the only problem is that her Mac isn't connected to the net it seems like the best way to get a nice graphic to her would be to just burn the images to a CD and send 'em over. :2


this sounds like the best idea

so do we need to do the product description (i'm assuming not) or just art?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

[OT] Loki said:


> this sounds like the best idea
> 
> so do we need to do the product description (i'm assuming not) or just art?


just tin art, but leave the spot for the product description, which has already been taken care of.

great idea. so, whoever wins, i'll (or monsoon, since he lives down the street from their shop) will burn a CD and walk it over.

now, WHAT FILE TYPE? that's why i called them in the first place, to get the file type so we could email it to her?? damn. :mad


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Here's my first initial idea. May be a bit big for a 50 gram tin. I think my dimensions are perfect for a 100 gram tin though. Let me know what you guys think......


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

FYI - McClellands name doesn't need to be put on it. they'll put it on the side someplace sideways where they always do on other ppls tins.
sorry dave.
but nice work.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Gotcha Greg. Cool. This is a slightly better idea of how it would look front and back ......

the warning and the McClelland info is in the side boxes next to the description box on the back of the tin.










ps - sorry for the quick and lame draft.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Here's a fairly simple one (quick and dirty) with a blank spot for the description and whatever.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I was trying to play with an image of the CS forum pipe to include on a label, but it wasn't working quite right with the pics I could find... Could be an idea to incorporate on a label for the new blend?


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

uh.... so pardon me for being slow on the old uptake here, but what is the CS blend going to be????

Did I completely miss it?

Yeah I know.. try the search function, fool.:chk

IHT - it was done behind the scenes, via PM and phone. too many cooks in the kitchen, y'know. you can thank mr.c and virtualsmitty for doing the work. they only had enough for a little bit of sampling, and at the time this started, the pipe forum hadn't exploded yet.

ahh..... now it's just a matter of wringing the double secret probation password out of the proper stool pigeon??


----------



## nimravus01 (Aug 15, 2007)

replicant_argent said:


> uh.... so pardon me for being slow on the old uptake here, but what is the CS blend going to be????
> 
> Did I completely miss it?
> 
> ...


Can we at least be enlightened as to what type of tobacco it will be... English? Aromatic? What?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

nimravus01 said:


> Can we at least be enlightened as to what type of tobacco it will be... English? Aromatic? What?


it's the kind of tobacco that kicks ass.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I was fortunate enough to get a sample and it is very nice stuff. Its ready rubbed, it lit, and smoked well. I won't get into types because thats a surprise I expect.

I have a little bit saved in a tiny jar so I can compare with the official release.

I have an exam tonight but afterwards I'll play with some ideas.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

it's a light english. so, VA, a heaping of orientals, some latakia (not much). i don't smoke english/orientals anymore, but i will smoke this.

ps - i'm workin on my tin art. :tu
which is what we should be focusing on... :r


----------



## nimravus01 (Aug 15, 2007)

IHT said:


> it's a light english. so, VA, a heaping of orientals, some latakia (not much). i don't smoke english/orientals anymore, but i will smoke this.
> 
> ps - i'm workin on my tin art. :tu
> which is what we should be focusing on... :r


Thanks for the insight. I was thinking the type of tobacco might influence the art, which I am working on as well.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

My friend is a PS junkie always looking for a challenge, I'll see if he'll whip something up


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Apparently, I'm not open to new ideas nor am I very artistic. Anyway, here's one more.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

IHT said:


> it's a light english. so, VA, a heaping of orientals, some latakia (not much). i don't smoke english/orientals anymore, but i will smoke this.
> 
> ps - i'm workin on my tin art. :tu
> which is what we should be focusing on... :r


it also has about 5-6 % perique in it. which is a lot. Mike started out with 10% perique and it was too much.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

mr.c said:


> it also has about 5-6 % perique in it. which is a lot. Mike started out with 10% perique and it was too much.


really?? so he's a liein' little ho, too? he told me there wasn't ANY perique in there... 
which is funny, cuz i thought i tasted it in the review i did.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

IHT said:


> really?? so he's a liein' little ho, too? he told me there wasn't ANY perique in there...
> which is funny, cuz i thought i tasted it in the review i did.


well theres 'spose to be perique in there.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I didn't mean to stir up a hornets nest, fellas.
Sorry.


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

croatan said:


> Apparently, I'm not open to new ideas nor am I very artistic. Anyway, here's one more.


I really like this one, it looks like a mild modification of previous posts.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

I like the color, how it matches the color the forums use. The only thing that gets me is the pipe he's holding, just doesn't seem right. Everything else looks great!



croatan said:


> Apparently, I'm not open to new ideas nor am I very artistic. Anyway, here's one more.


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

I like this one above ; when will this blend be available?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

nice work, james... for a lawyer. :tu seriously, cool.

here's my first try. i went with the old "Ashton" style, where they had those criss-crossed lines, with different colored backgrounds.

you guys like my "nanners"? der.... maybe i should put some huge RG comment on there?
edit: should've had a comment balloon coming out of the gorillas mouth, saying, "Indeed!"


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheeto said:


> I like the color, how it matches the color the forums use. The only thing that gets me is the pipe he's holding, just doesn't seem right. Everything else looks great!


The pipe could probably use a little work. I did that real quick and could definitely make it better. Also, looking at it now, I think I'd like the two lines of text (Silverback Select / Series Number 1) to be a little closer together.

--

Old-style Ashton is good. Wish they'd bring those back.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

FYI - the font for the "clubstogie" stuff is "Elisia Openface" - i have it on Macromedia Fireworks.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

IHT said:


> FYI - the font for the "clubstogie" stuff is "Elisia Openface" - i have it on Macromedia Fireworks.


Cool. Wondered why yours was so clean. I don't think I have that font.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> The pipe could probably use a little work. I did that real quick and could definitely make it better. Also, looking at it now, I think I'd like the two lines of text (Silverback Select / Series Number 1) to be a little closer together.
> 
> --
> 
> Old-style Ashton is good. Wish they'd bring those back.


James, I like it. But how about a smoking jacket and reading glasses for Louie? I think it would look neat. Maybe a caption saying "indeed".

Maybe even a large reading chair and a fireplace.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

yep, it's an exact match.
now that i think about it, i fuggin chopped the 'clubstogie' into mine instead of just typing it.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Here is an entry from me. Scaled to fit the 50gr tin. I don't have the Elisia Openface font (not in Fireworks CS3) - so imagine some of the text with that font. Left the open space where they insert the standard text stuff.










Ron


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

nice job.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I think the ideas using an actual / realistic gorilla are a nice take off - it just looks more serious / upscale than the cartoon pic. (no offense to Lou)

I have no art skills, but with the realistic gorilla, I like a clean script in metallic gold (which identifies the site nicely) on a hunter green or navy background, as it makes the lettering pop.

With the cartoon ape, I think a larger - bent Rhodesian or Oom Paul and maybe some jungle wear - kind of like 18th century Afrikaner... kind of goes with the gorilla theme.

:2


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

despite the fact that I haven't really gotten into pipes, I thought I would throw in an idea here because it was fun...










clean, classy, and playful, I think...


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

mmblz said:


> despite the fact that I haven't really gotten into pipes, I thought I would throw in an idea here because it was fun...
> 
> clean, classy, and playful, I think...


Thats one of my favorites, excellent design!


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

The Gorilla silhouette is very classy


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

mmblz said:


> despite the fact that I haven't really gotten into pipes, I thought I would throw in an idea here because it was fun...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very clean ... Very nice. I like it. :tu


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I am very jealous of the mad skills you guys have. I have no idea how to make something like that on a puter and can't draw a straight line by hand. Very nice work guys!!!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Just wanted to praise all of you that have put your creative efforts into this design and project. It will be interesting to see how the printing process treats the chosen label.

I am wondering if the general pipe population will be able to vote on several of the final designs? *(IHT - yes)* I am confident that the powers that took the process to this stage will continue to see it through with a job well done. Thanks I look forward to the tasting. p


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Here is my blatant disregard for both copyright infringement and for tin label dimensions.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

^^ very modern looking monsoon, I really like the gorilla you chose.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

IHT said:


> nice work, james... for a lawyer. :tu seriously, cool.
> 
> here's my first try. i went with the old "Ashton" style, where they had those criss-crossed lines, with different colored backgrounds.
> 
> ...


I like all but the background color on this one. The face kicks ass!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

really? is it the stripes with bananas, or the silver color like our silver bar in our posts?
i was thinking of doing another with horizontal stripes, maybe a little wavy...

i've been meaning to scan a mcclellands 50g tin and post that, to give an idea of how they're laid out.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

IHT said:


> i've been meaning to scan a mcclellands 50g tin and post that, to give an idea of how they're laid out.


I had already done that - not the 50gr tin - but it still gives you the spacing left to right. On the sample you need to use the white space which is the overlap when placed on the can.

On edit - picture was huge so you will have to click it get the actual size.

Okay - well that didn't give actual size either - so use this link:

Click Here

Ron


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

link doesn't work for me.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Some great looking stuff you guys are doing. :tu It will be a tough call.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

okay, i scanned a 50g tin of dark star. this is how they have it laid out. the tin description took up about half the entire label...

not to scale, but close.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i really like how RGD put the mad gorillia in a circle in post #37

i took the mad gorilla, erased all the letters around him, then blurred it so it would blend in, but i don't know how good blending will work with her seeing a fax or photo or however we get it to her.

also, the first one i posted, it's still a "png" file, so you all should be able to download it and edit it.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

IHT said:


> really? is it the stripes with bananas, or the silver color like our silver bar in our posts?
> i was thinking of doing another with horizontal stripes, maybe a little wavy...
> 
> i've been meaning to scan a mcclellands 50g tin and post that, to give an idea of how they're laid out.


It was the silver color I was talking about. On my PC it a very, very pale green..... a bit lighter than the green on a can of SG Balkan Flake, but if its actually silver or grey.......... The bananas are a cool addition too.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> nice work, james... for a lawyer. :tu seriously, cool.
> 
> here's my first try. i went with the old "Ashton" style, where they had those criss-crossed lines, with different colored backgrounds.
> 
> ...


This one gets my vote - understated, yet classy.

:tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Just a side note: I understand it is much easier to be a critic than to be on the front line designing.
For me knowing the "personality" of the tobacco blend would help determine the label colors and demeanor of the gorilla icon. For instance, the fierce gorilla would indicate that the blend is going to be a take charge possibly powerful tobacco. The sitting gorilla looking over it's shoulder says something else. You get the idea.

Perhaps I am overthinking this but a description of the blend might help the design process.




..."yes Richard you are overthinking it.... you in the back seat, keep quiet."


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'm going to do another, doyle.
we'll have to do a couple polls to narrow it down to a final three or so, then go to a grand champ from there. lots of nice stuff. i like one of mmblz's's's, maybe move some things around to the layout they prefer and i bet it'd be money in the bank.

blend:
_*"a blend he stopped making in 91 called Scottish Woods. This was a blend he produced for Barry Levin and Mike Butera in the 80's and early 90's. He stopped it once Barry died in 91. The recipe is stoved va's, red ripe va's, orientals, turkish, and latakia. He wants to add some St James perique (about 10% worth <-- it only ended up being 5-6%, per mr.c) to give it some real kick and give us something really unique."*_


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Lots of great ones so far. It's going to be a tough choice with the quality that's been shown thus far.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Just a side note: I understand it is much easier to be a critic than to be on the front line designing.
> For me knowing the "personality" of the tobacco blend would help determine the label colors and demeanor of the gorilla icon. For instance, the fierce gorilla would indicate that the blend is going to be a take charge possibly powerful tobacco. The sitting gorilla looking over it's shoulder says something else. You get the idea.
> 
> ..."yes Richard you are overthinking it.... you in the back seat, keep quiet."


Yep, I would be hard pressed to draw a good stick gorilla and even harder pressed to do anything productive with my PC.

The fierce gorilla represents IHT trying to keep the postwhores at bay. I like it and I think it should have a balloon that reads "Ya'll smoke pipe tobacco?"


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Mad Hatter said:


> "Ya'll smoke pipe tobacco?"


:r
or, "i didn't know there was a pipe forum? and ya'll bomb each other, too!? that's amazing!"

indeed


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

IHT said:


> blend:
> _*"a blend he stopped making in 91 called Scottish Woods. This was a blend he produced for Barry Levin and Mike Butera in the 80's and early 90's. He stopped it once Barry died in 91. The recipe is stoved va's, red ripe va's, orientals, turkish, and latakia. He wants to add some St James perique (about 10% worth <-- it only ended up being 5-6%, per mr.c) to give it some real kick and give us something really unique."*_


As I was reading this description I immediately started to salivate. Man-O-Man.

I am really starting to admire the way IHT wields his moderator powers, popping up in other peoples posts and modifying the forum at will. Makes me go back and read things twice.  
croatan - that's 'cause he's a control freak. Indeed.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i could sit back and let the place go to hell. 
but i'm just trying to help out.








:BS


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Some great looking labels so far. Its going to be a tough choice.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

rehbas21 said:


> Some great looking labels so far. Its going to be a tough choice.


Agreed.

Still waiting for my friend to get time in class (doesn't have CS3 at home) to make a label >.<


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

IHT said:


> :r
> or, "i didn't know there was a pipe forum? and ya'll bomb each other, too!? that's amazing!"
> 
> indeed


Indeed!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

IHT said:


> link doesn't work for me.


Whoops - fixed it - click here.

Ron


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

rough draft... got rid of the greenish silver background, went with the "green bar" color for the background. the orange/gold color bar at the top is the color of the bars on top/bottom of the label and text.
i'm going to make a better circle for the mad gorilla...

another png file, so hopefully anyone can download it and edit it themselves if they want.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

cquon said:


> This one gets my vote - understated, yet classy.
> 
> :tu


I still like this one, but maybe if the background was black, the bars white and bananas yellow. That's all for me until I figure out how to do it myself.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

tzaddi said:


> I am really starting to admire the way IHT wields his moderator powers, popping up in other peoples posts and modifying the forum at will. Makes me go back and read things twice.
> *croatan - that's 'cause he's a control freak. Indeed*.


a sphincter says what?
croatan - Eh? What'd he say? I can't hear... Indeed.
IHT - get outta my reply... you want this fist up?
croatan - Hm. Still pretty sure you don't know what "up" means.
IHT - Indeed!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

IHT said:


> okay, i scanned a 50g tin of dark star. this is how they have it laid out. the tin description took up about half the entire label...
> 
> not to scale, but close.


same basic elements as my first design, laid out more like the Dark Star label...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

sweet, julian, that's what i'm talkin' 'bout. :tu


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

mmblz said:


> despite the fact that I haven't really gotten into pipes, I thought I would throw in an idea here because it was fun...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Great work.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

IHT said:


> rough draft... got rid of the greenish silver background, went with the "green bar" color for the background. the orange/gold color bar at the top is the color of the bars on top/bottom of the label and text.
> *i'm going to make a better circle for the mad gorilla...*
> 
> another png file, so hopefully anyone can download it and edit it themselves if they want.


Here is the one I made that you can use if you want - it's in the png format that you seem to like - but can make it in most any format.

Ron

IHT - thanks.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

These are getting progressively better and better with each passing critique and comment, outstanding!

Dont know how I feel about the crazy mod post editing frenzy of a few minutes back but it makes for a fun read


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

IHT said:


> a sphincter says what?
> croatan - Eh? What'd he say? I can't hear... Indeed.
> IHT - get outta my reply... you want this fist up?
> croatan - Hm. Still pretty sure you don't know what "up" means.


now calm down children

i really like that last one by mmblz. Lots of good designs. Wish my bro was here, hes amazing at this kind of thing.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> I still like this one, but maybe if the background was black, the bars white and bananas yellow. That's all for me until I figure out how to do it myself.


I took the liberty of playing around with IHT's original really quick to fit in what you suggested. This should give you a general idea of what it would look like with a different background.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

another variation:


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

mmblz said:


> another variation:


I Love this one. I agree that the gorilla should be a little more reserved.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

mmblz said:


> another variation:


I like that alot Julian! :tu Gonna be hard to chose, lot's of good labels so far.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

mmblz said:


> another variation:


I like this one a lot. I like the profile pic and simple colors and graphics.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

here's a rough draft of another idea. needs to be refined, but you get the picture. i meant to add the CS background color. i love that idea indeed.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Here is my blatant disregard for both copyright infringement and for tin label dimensions.


so.... Doug.. did you align the lettering in S*i*lverback just so to make me laugh?

Great designs, fellas. I like the darker ones, along the lines of Cheetos and Gregs. A bit more refined looking too. I like the dark green (thinking Jungle) and lots of gold foil......... (coz it makes it _ritzy_ lookin' ya know)


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

here's a "dark" version of my latest, using "CS Green". I'm not sure if there's enough contrast between the green and the yellow. Will (can) the label have goldleaf on it or will it just be printed?


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

mmblz said:


> here's a "dark" version of my latest, using "CS Green". I'm not sure if there's enough contrast between the green and the yellow. Will (can) the label have goldleaf on it or will it just be printed?


I've been wondering that too. I think with how subtle IHTs new design is it would really look slick with a little gold leaf or embossed bananas.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

mmblz said:


> here's a "dark" version of my latest, using "CS Green". I'm not sure if there's enough contrast between the green and the yellow. Will (can) the label have goldleaf on it or will it just be printed?


This one gets my vote - :tu

Ron


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

RGD said:


> This one gets my vote - :tu
> 
> Ron


:tpd: I likes it


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

mmblz said:


> here's a "dark" version of my latest, using "CS Green". I'm not sure if there's enough contrast between the green and the yellow. Will (can) the label have goldleaf on it or will it just be printed?


I like this with a few embossed bananas.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i think julian wants to win a pipe forum prize???
what do you guys think?

both his latest ones look great. i'm not going to quote his posts like everyone else, though. i gotta be a rebel!

matter of fact, since we may have more (different blend) tobaccos made in the future, we could use both of his (the green and off-white)... 

but lets not give up, someone might be able to out-do him. :chk


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

replicant_argent said:


> so.... Doug.. did you align the lettering in S*i*lverback just so to make me laugh?


I didn't even notice that .. :r .... "You're sure to get a "*i*" for Club Stogie Tobacco !!"


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

IHT said:


> i think julian wants to win a pipe forum prize???
> what do you guys think?


heh heh.
more that I think what you all are doing is really cool, and I always like design challenges in general...


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

IHT said:


> i think julian wants to win a pipe forum prize???
> what do you guys think?


I would be "down" with that to the point of "kicking in". "Sweetening the pot" so to speak.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Love those, Julian! Very cool!

Here's just one more from me. Just having too much fun, now!


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

See attached my layout, I should warn; I am a 'graphic designer'. It would be great if we could print this black and silver? I took these photos' today in the zoo.


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

I really like the first one, its not overwhelming just a nice design.


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow dublin, those are great, the top one is my favorite but they are all great.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

mmblz said:


> here's a "dark" version of my latest, using "CS Green". I'm not sure if there's enough contrast between the green and the yellow. Will (can) the label have goldleaf on it or will it just be printed?


Give the man a pipe. We have a winner!!! Very nice Julian.


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

This one is very cool..would be my vote.



bonggoy said:


> Give the man a pipe. We have a winner!!! Very nice Julian.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

quitters.
:r

we've got a handful already made. *do we want to put it to a vote starting tomorrow night?* whittle it down from however many we have to the top 3, then have another poll for the overall grand poo-bah champ?


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

IHT said:


> quitters.
> :r
> 
> we've got a handful already made. *do we want to put it to a vote starting tomorrow night?* whittle it down from however many we have to the top 3, then have another poll for the overall grand poo-bah champ?


I would say yes. It still gives those in process a chance to post their ideas up, and maybe a set deadline to get them posted before the vote. Lots of awesome works thus far, and I already have a couple favorites. Lots of talent here in the pipe room. p


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Love those, Julian! Very cool!
> 
> Here's just one more from me. Just having too much fun, now!


Nice work, Hollywood.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Just to plug my own work, I think printed silver, this will look real classy, the fact that I've taken the photo and worked in high resolution, means the image is good for print and has no issues with copyright. Regardless of the winner, I can assist with preparing final artwork for print i.e. high res. pdf or Indesign and photoshop files.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> quitters.
> :r
> 
> we've got a handful already made. *do we want to put it to a vote starting tomorrow night?* whittle it down from however many we have to the top 3, then have another poll for the overall grand poo-bah champ?


Do you think we could leave this go until friday night? I'm not gonna be around the latter part of the day, heading down to SC for a break. Not gonna be in till late and don't wanna miss the vote!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

carbonbased_al said:


> Do you think we could leave this go until friday night? I'm not gonna be around the latter part of the day, heading down to SC for a break. Not gonna be in till late and don't wanna miss the vote!


gotcha. we can just go with the original plan for Saturday.

joe, when do we need to have this done by, anyway? cuz if monsoon and i don't win (which is 99% a sure thing), then we have to have the graphics mailed to us on disc. either monsoon or I could walk it to their shop as well.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> gotcha. we can just go with the original plan for Saturday.
> 
> joe, when do we need to have this done by, anyway? cuz if monsoon and i don't win (*which is 99% a sure thing*), then we have to have the graphics mailed to us on disc. either monsoon or I could walk it to their shop as well.


You give us too much credit, Greg. :tu

I've no qualms carting it out to the shop ... no sweat.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> gotcha. we can just go with the original plan for Saturday.
> 
> joe, when do we need to have this done by, anyway? cuz if monsoon and i don't win (which is 99% a sure thing), then we have to have the graphics mailed to us on disc. either monsoon or I could walk it to their shop as well.


Let's try to wrap it up by Friday if we can. I was gonna call him tomorrow and see if the tinning was done. If not, no biggie, I can do it monday too if people would like to keep it up during the weekend. I'm flexible p


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Okay, Smitty asked me to make something even though I haven't smoked my pipe in months 'cause I don't know what the hell I'm doing with it. p


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

horrorview said:


> Okay, Smitty asked me to make something even though I haven't smoked my pipe in months 'cause I don't know what the hell I'm doing with it. p


I think someone just raised the bar ... nicely done ! :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

horrorview said:


> Okay, Smitty asked me to make something even though I haven't smoked my pipe in months 'cause I don't know what the hell I'm doing with it. p


That's awesome Jim! :tu


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

thats stunning jim! 

anyway we can incorporate "christmas 2007" on the lable ? make it a little more special?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

horrorview said:


> Okay, Smitty asked me to make something even though I haven't smoked my pipe in months 'cause I don't know what the hell I'm doing with it. p


sweet..im likin it..i like julians too but is it a requiremient to have a gorilla on the label?


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

mr.c said:


> thats stunning jim!
> 
> anyway we can incorporate "christmas 2007" on the lable ? make it a little more special?


Hey Joe,

Yeah, no problem! I didn't know it was an X-Mas blend :ss

Added it to the file, so you'll see it on the ones already posted


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Dayum Jim!! That is awesome!! You got the mad skilz!!:tu

While playing around; I did make this. Nice pipe he's got.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Dayum Jim!! That is awesome!! You got the mad skilz!!:tu
> 
> While playing around; I did make this. Nice pipe he's got.


WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! That's one contented gorilla! :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Rock Star said:


> sweet..im likin it..i like julians too but is it a requiremient to have a gorilla on the label?


Yea, I think we need the gorilla. It wouldn't be a proper CS blend if it didn't have a LLG on the label.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

How about a label with Greg's face on it?

:r

These look great guys! Good effort indeed.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Gets my vote, apart from my own that is. Questions remaining. Is the illustration made in high resolution for print?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I really like the white and green labels of Julian's and Jim's is great too! Tough choice.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I really like most of them. I am amazed at the creativity.

Though I do find Jim's offensive.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

All the labels are great in my opinion, doesn't really matter to me because I will buy some with whatever label you guys decide to put it on. My only thing with it is the coloring of the label, since it is a McClelland blend I think we should go away from the colors that McClelland already uses. Like the green one above reminds me a lot of their Oriental Tins, not saying it is a bad thing, but it would be cool to go with some color they don't use to make it stand out a little more.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ToddziLLa said:


> How about a label with Greg's face on it?


the next one very may very well have my avatar on there. u


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

so is it supposed to be Silverback Series Select #1, or Silverback Select Series #1
???


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

IHT said:


> *blend name:*
> Silverback Series Select #1


:tpd:


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

that's what I thought...
other than that, I like Jim's design as well...


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

horrorview said:


> Okay, Smitty asked me to make something even though I haven't smoked my pipe in months 'cause I don't know what the hell I'm doing with it. p


winner!!!


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

I vote for Jim, can I get 5 tins of this as well... I assume it's going to be a va/per much like escudo. Well I'm done with my pretty ADHD post.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

solafid3 said:


> I vote for Jim, can I get 5 tins of this as well...
> IHT - we'll let the pipe forum know when it's available. only 300 tins though.
> 
> I assume it's going to be a va/per much like escudo.
> ...


we both need some meds. i gotta go see if i really do have adult ADD. 
answers in the quote.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Light English? As in latakia? you let the first Club Stogie Blend have latakia?!!!!


Ah well, I'll still take as many as I can get


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

solafid3 said:


> Light English? As in latakia? you let the first Club Stogie Blend have latakia?!!!!
> 
> Ah well, I'll still take as many as I can get


not up to me to decide. i'm just another member with secretarial duties.

the members that did this on their own time/free will were the ones who selected the first blend - and some of us have sampled it. it's good.

there are plans for future blends though. i can only HOPE that one of them is a va/per. :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> ...i can only HOPE that one of them is a va/per. :tu


See sig line!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

horrorview said:


> Okay, Smitty asked me to make something even though I haven't smoked my pipe in months 'cause I don't know what the hell I'm doing with it. p


This one gets my vote. Awesome work!


----------



## nimravus01 (Aug 15, 2007)

OK, I give up! I can't work Photoshop correctly, (just got the program,) so I'll leave the designing to the more computer-art savvy.  I drew up something pretty cool with charcoal and colored pencils, but, without a scanner....

Anyway, this is what I was able to do with Photoshop:








You wouldn't believe how long this took... It's not even really what I had in mind. My sketch has the striped background with a similar map of the world (to symbolize our world-wide community,) and an over laid "Club Stogie" Silver back Series #1 etc...

No matter, though, it looks like there's already many worthy examples to choose from.


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

IHT said:


> the next one very may very well have my avatar on there. u


i totally was thinking the same thing. i would ask as a fellow vaper smoker that i be included in selecting the blend with you?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

to my knowledge, no other forum has had their own blend. It has taken about a year to get to this point.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

mr.c said:


> to my knowledge, no other forum has had their own blend. It has taken about a year to get to this point.


There is a guy that comes into my local b&m and I told him about this and he said he was a member of another forum, I can't remember which one, and that they have a custom blend in the works that they will be getting soon, too.


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

mr.c said:


> to my knowledge, no other forum has had their own blend. It has taken about a year to get to this point.


there is one at yahoogroups that had a few blends.

http://www.pipesandcigars.com/yapismcl.html


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

EnyafanJT said:


> i totally was thinking the same thing. i would ask as a fellow vaper smoker that i be included in selecting the blend with you?


James, i was :BS ing when i said my avatar would be on the label. :r

i have no dog in the hunt on picking anything. if i'm lucky enough to have a say in the next blend, of course i'm partial to Va/Pers... 

but we're worried about getting THIS tin out so we can enjoy it before christmas.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

ok one other  are they still around ?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Man, what a lot of great ideas! Some of you guys make me really envious of your 'puter skills. Don't think we could go wrong with any of them.

P.S. Can anyone put Louie in a Barcalounger?


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Hehehehe, "IHT Blend! Guaranteed to scare away spammers with a single puff"

The resolution of my label is 200 for now, but I can easily bump it to 300 if needed. :tu


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I really like most of them. I am amazed at the creativity.
> 
> Though I do find Jim's offensive.


Dear lord, I can't do anything without offending you!! :ss


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

cquon said:


> Man, what a lot of great ideas! Some of you guys make me really envious of your 'puter skills. Don't think we could go wrong with any of them.
> 
> * P.S. Can anyone put Louie in a Barcalounger?*


I had actually mentioned that to Croatan. Maybe a smoking jacket and a fireplace in the background. :tu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

horrorview said:


> Hehehehe, "IHT Blend! Guaranteed to scare away spammers with a single puff"


we could call it "VaPerous Poo Flinging" - kind of a play on words there.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I had actually mentioned that to Croatan. Maybe a smoking jacket and a fireplace in the background. :tu


Not that this thread needs any help in heading in the wrong direction but what are the chances of getting together and "Official Club Smoking Jacket" complete with insignia, you know something in a burgundy with black trim.

On less serious note I am leaning towards the horrorview effort provided it will make through the printing process with satisfactory results. I believe I am echoing DubintheDam's comment. Presscheck, presscheck!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i agree.
but i'm certain that these guys' skills are good enough to ensure a high quality print, whoever wins.
i had been making mine pretty low quality (as you could see by the text). if i have nothing to do tomorrow after filming a meeting, i may take another twirl.

as for Dubs "silver/black" thoughts. while stationed in germany, we did a trick in the dark room while putting our photos through the developer and all that. right when the image was starting to show, you used a flash and the image would come out silver and black, like an old time photo.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

1) Jimbo's design is really, really good - especially given his limited mental capacity. 

2) The forum tobacco sample I got try was very good and you will not be disappointed.

3) Greg - you DO have ADD. You're also a little "handsy".

4) The only tinned product appropriate for Greg's avatar is potted meat.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ooooo. "the plague" has graced us. :r
josh, speak up, i can't hear you.
(two links this time, just for you, bro)


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Mmmmm, potted meat and biscuits, uh-hmmm.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cquon said:


> Mmmmm, potted meat and biscuits, uh-hmmm.


and he's hurting my feelings. i'm so emo. (<-- another link)

sorry for the threadjack, i hear the mod here's an ass.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

IHT said:


> ooooo. "the plague" has graced us. :r
> josh, speak up, i can't hear you.
> (two links this time, just for you, bro)


Hey, I saw this here banter thread in pipe land and just couldn't help myself.



IHT said:


> i hear the mod here's an ass.


ya think?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> and he's hurting my feelings. i'm so emo. (<-- another link)
> 
> sorry for the threadjack, i hear the mod here's an ass.


:r "I already have a pussy, I don't need another one."

IHT - that's my favorite line in that song, too.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

LeafHog said:


> 1) Jimbo's design is really, really good - especially given his limited mental capacity.


Me no understand. That's unpossible! :chk


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

one more


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Revised layout, never go down without a fight! I think I'm still within the deadline. As mentioned before, I can deliver 100% print ready artwork.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

mmblz said:


> one more





DubintheDam said:


> Revised layout, never go down without a fight! I think I'm still within the deadline. As mentioned before, I can deliver 100% print ready artwork.


Two more winners (I'm fickle)



IHT said:


> and he's hurting my feelings. i'm so emo. (<-- another link)
> 
> sorry for the threadjack, i hear the mod here's an ass.


Yeah, but only when he doesn't take his Ritalin


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

dang Photoshop users!! i've got to do some upgrading! can't keep up with these very cool designs!!

great job guys!!:tu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

wow...

we may have to just have to have 3 polls to whittle 'em all down... amazing stuff.

i need to figure out how many poll options i can have... hell, we may have some get a first round bye, they're so good. mine might not make the wildcard round.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

DubintheDam said:


> Revised layout, never go down without a fight! I think I'm still within the deadline. As mentioned before, I can deliver 100% print ready artwork.


Love the show of the silver back, makes the perfect label in my book.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I've made my label a 300dpi .tiff for print purposes, but I noticed a few pages back something about them wanting the artwork faxed over or something? LOL. Are they having these professionally printed or you folks providing them with the artwork already printed up?

Also, I didn't mean to step on any toes in an ongoing contest, so I hope I didn't. I only made up a label because Smitty (Joe) asked me to; I'd no intention of entering a contest or taking a prize away from somebody (like I said, I don't even smoke my pipe! LOL). Was just doin' somethin' for a bud, is all! If folks pick mine, groovy, but I don't expect or want anything in return. :tu


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

horrorview said:


> *I've made my label a 300dpi .tiff for print purposes*, but I noticed a few pages back something about them wanting the artwork faxed over or something? LOL. Are they having these professionally printed or you folks providing them with the artwork already printed up?
> 
> Also, I didn't mean to step on any toes in an ongoing contest, so I hope I didn't. I only made up a label because Smitty (Joe) asked me to; I'd no intention of entering a contest or taking a prize away from somebody (like I said, *I don't even smoke my pipe!* LOL). Was just doin' somethin' for a bud, is all! *If folks pick mine, groovy, but I don't expect or want anything in return.* :tu


:tpd: (everything in bold except mine are 200dpi - should still be high enough quality for print)


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

The general rule (requirement) for DPI (@ actual size) would be 1.25 - 2 times the line screen assuming that this going to be printed on traditional offset press. As far as line screen for those not familiar with the concept...a magazine that you would read and thrown away after a while is usually around 133 on the other side of the coin a coffee table book or high end photography book can range from 200 to 300 line screen. If I had to guess I would say that these labels will probably be in the 150-175 line screen range. Of course this is assuming that this will be a process color job. :2

It's always good to have the printing press specs before the design process but it appears that most have plenty of resolution. Then it can all go out the window if it is faxed


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

tzaddi said:


> Then it can all go out the window if it is faxed


20 DPI, 2 bit color?

:r


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Some of these designs like DubintheDam's lend themselves to be printed with "spot colors". I think that design would look great separated as a duotone and printed with black and gray ink. :2

DubintheDam- did you call out any pantone colors for your design?


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Some of these designs like DubintheDam's lend themselves to be printed with "spot colors". I think that design would look great separated as a duotone and printed with black and gray ink. :2
> 
> DubintheDam- did you call out any pantone colors for your design?


Tzaddi, I've done this layout hoping they can print a 2 color job, Black and PMS Silver 877U, if design is a winner, I just have to convert image to a Pantone Duo tone (in Photoshop), everything that looks grey would be replaced by shiny silver. IF they can't print silver, it will still look pretty good in Black n White only. However I would suggest they print it 4 color spot so to keep some warmth to the grey.

See attached my final final layout with all the extra junk put in...only misses a bar code or ref no.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

mmblz said:


> :tpd: (everything in bold except mine are 200dpi - should still be high enough quality for print)


Hehehehe, you don't smoke your pipe either? It seems that no matter what I do (or spend on a pipe...I bought a cheapie, then an $80 dollar one, then a $120 dollar meerschaum) I get massive tongue burn, and a hot bowl of steaming poo. I like my cigars, damnit! :ss


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

horrorview said:


> ...and a hot bowl of steaming poo....


you're definitely doing it wrong...........


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

horrorview said:


> Hehehehe, you don't smoke your pipe either? It seems that no matter what I do (or spend on a pipe...I bought a cheapie, then an $80 dollar one, then a $120 dollar meerschaum) I get massive tongue burn, and a hot bowl of steaming poo. I like my cigars, damnit! :ss


I have (or maybe I gave them back) a couple of old cheap pipes my dad used to smoke 20-30 years ago. One $30 or so pipe I got in Italy about 8 years ago, and that's it.
I *like* smoking them, but I don't *love* it like I do many cigars. It may just be a matter of finding the right tobacco - I can't say I've tried more than 10 or so in the past few years...
I love the way a lot of pipes LOOK (smooth ones only though where you can see the grain - I just don't get the appeal of those ugly bumpy ones....).
I love that tobacco costs less than cigars, and that you can smoke for 10 minutes and then be done...


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

DubintheDam said:


> Tzaddi, I've done this layout hoping they can print a 2 color job, Black and PMS Silver 877U, if design is a winner, I just have to convert image to a Pantone Duo tone (in Photoshop), everything that looks grey would be replaced by shiny silver. IF they can't print silver, it will still look pretty good in Black n White only. However I would suggest they print it *4 color spot *so to keep some warmth to the grey.


I guess it all depends on what press they will be using. I have seen some amazing reproductions done using quadtones, black and 3 variant shades of gray or silver. We can dream... until the hard reality of the press brings it all to life. I know it will all be good. There are several winners here, the decision lies in picking the one that will be printed.

The McClelland labels for their existing lines are pretty high end. The Dominican Glory is printed with 2 spot colors and a embossed gold foil. There are also "tipped" in gold foil stickers with black ink. The Yenidje Highlander is printed using 4 process colors, CMYK, right down to the rosette.

It will be interesting to see how it comes together...I have much confidence that it will be great. :tu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

horrorview said:


> but I noticed a few pages back something about them wanting the artwork faxed over or something? LOL. Are they having these professionally printed or you folks providing them with the artwork already printed up?
> IHT - we've decided to walk them over a CD with the artwork from whoever wins, since two of us live in the KC area. that way they can print them up with OUR work, not something they tried to copy from a fax.
> 
> Also, I didn't mean to step on any toes in an ongoing contest, so I hope I didn't. I only made up a label because Smitty (Joe) asked me to; I'd no intention of entering a contest or taking a prize away from somebody (like I said, I don't even smoke my pipe! LOL). Was just doin' somethin' for a bud, is all! If folks pick mine, groovy, but I don't expect or want anything in
> ...


don't know if anyone has replied.
this is for the brotherhood here, i only said contest, didn't say prizes.  but i planned on it anyway (can't have a contest without "winnings").

would type more, but i'm busy, and still not in a good mood.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

IHT said:


> wow...
> 
> we may have to just have to have 3 polls to whittle 'em all down... amazing stuff.
> 
> i need to figure out how many poll options i can have... hell, we may have some get a first round bye, they're so good. mine might not make the wildcard round.


I really like that idea Greg. There are several great choices in there so if there is time to whittle I think it would be worth it. :2


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Might be some trademark issues with this concept.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Mister Moo said:


> Might be some trademark issues with this concept.


"Wha, no mo polk-a-flied rice for you!"


----------



## nimravus01 (Aug 15, 2007)

Someone have a problem with McClelland tobacco or what???:bx



Mister Moo said:


> Might be some trademark issues with this concept.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

nimravus01 said:


> Someone have a problem with McClelland tobacco or what???:bx


No. It's fine (once it's burning). Just fine. Everything is alright... A-OK.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

this blend smells nothing like the standard catsup/ketchup aroma you get from their VAs.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

CONTEST IS CLOSED FOR SUBMISSIONS!!

TWO POLLS ARE SET UP FOR YOU TO VOTE FOR YOUR FAVORITE 3 IN EACH POLL!

poll #1
poll #2


----------

